# Realtek Treiber lässt sich nicht Deinstallieren



## RonGames (2. April 2015)

*Realtek Treiber lässt sich nicht Deinstallieren*

Hallo,
Ich hab folgendes Problem
Seit dem Windows 10 ein Update meines Realtek treiber vorgenommen hat, werden 2 Buchsen(Center/Subwoofer und Side) nicht erkannt. Hab nun mehrmals versucht den Treiber zu deinstallieren, mit googeln und Abgesicherten Modus. Bislang hat sich nun immer der "Falsche Treiber" wieder installiert.
Hat irgendjemand eine Idee ?

Ach ja der Chip ist ein Realtek ALC892 auf einen ASRock P67 Extreme 6.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (2. April 2015)

*AW: Realtek Treiber lässt sich nicht Deinstallieren*

Hi RonGames,
hast du den mal versucht?:Realtek high definition audio driver ver:R2.51
ASRock > P67 Extreme6


----------



## RonGames (2. April 2015)

*AW: Realtek Treiber lässt sich nicht Deinstallieren*

Ja, da wird mir aber denn kein Center bzw. Subwoofer Angezeigt, obwohl das Kabel drinne steckt und Funktioniert.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (2. April 2015)

*AW: Realtek Treiber lässt sich nicht Deinstallieren*

Und der Treiber?
Realtek HD-Audio-Treiber R2.75 zum Download für Windows 8/8.1


----------



## RonGames (2. April 2015)

*AW: Realtek Treiber lässt sich nicht Deinstallieren*

Ja, da bekomme ich aber im Treiber eine andere Versionsnummer als denn ich eigentlich installiert habe. (eigentlich 6.0.1.7246 statt 6.0.1.7458). Außerdem bleibt das Problem bestehen.
Bin schon am überlegen Windows morgen neu aufzusetzen, es sei denn jemand hat eine Lösung.


----------



## Aldrearic (3. April 2015)

*AW: Realtek Treiber lässt sich nicht Deinstallieren*

Systemsteuerung -> System -> Gerätemanager -> Auf Menü Ansicht Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen
Wenn du das nicht hast, nach dieser anleitung einschalten: Windows 7: Alte Treiber anzeigen und entfernen - CHIP
Damit müsstest du den Treiber deinstallieren können.

Oder Systemsteuerung -> Sound -> Den Auswählen, den du deinstallieren willst. Eigenschaften & Treiberdetails. Der Pfad sollte angezeigt werden. Treiber von Hand löschen.

So mache ich es meistens, funktioniert auch nicht immer. Abgesicherter Modus starten, wenn er sich nicht löschen lässt.


----------



## RonGames (3. April 2015)

*AW: Realtek Treiber lässt sich nicht Deinstallieren*

Hab mittlerweile nun den richtigen Treiber installiert bekommen, trotzdem bleibt das Problem.
Ich hab mal ein bischen durch gegoogelt und habe erfahren, dass es an Windows 10 liegt, sprich werde ich wohl auf ein Update warten müssen.


----------

